# Cichlid Conseervation thru the ACA CARES Program



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

Hey guys,

have any of you considered the ACA CARES Program?

Here is the current list of species....

The ACA C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program

CONSERVATION PRIORITY 
SPECIES AT RISK LIST

www.cichlid.org

Claudia Dickinson
ACA C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program Coordinator
[email protected]

Technical Editor of Freshwater Fishes.............................................Dr. Paul V. Loiselle
Conservation Priority List Coordinator............................................Claudia Dickinson

CARES Conservation Priority List Regional Coordinators

Madagascarâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.Dr. Paul V. Loiselle 
Central Americaâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..â€¦..â€¦â€¦.â€¦Juan Miguel Artigas Azas
Lake Victoria Regionâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦..â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.Greg Steeves
West Africaâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...Dr. Anton Lamboj

Due to the detailed issues involved in accumulating and sustaining this list, such as constant additions of species, and revisions in nomenclature and classification of risk, it is a perpetual work in progress. Please refer to the most current revisions which will be made readily available to you. Together, letâ€™s bring a positive future for these fish, and reverse the growth of this list!

A CARES note: As responsible aquarists it is essential that you familiarize yourself with foreign and US wildlife laws. The C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program recognizes only those fishes that are within the bounds of all laws, both foreign and domestic. Species that are not available to hobbyists for regulatory reasons are not included on this list. Working together, CARES thanks you!

Current as of 7∙15∙08

	ID	Species	Common Name	Classification	Authority
C	Allochromis welcommei CR	(1) 
C	Amphilophus bussingi EN, CP	(3)
C	Amphilophus lyonsi CR, CP	(3)
C	Amphilophus rhytisma EN, CP	(3)
C	Archocentrus altoflavus VU, CP	(3)
C	Archocentrus myrnae	topaz cichlid	EN, CP	(3)
C	Archocentrus nanoluteus VU, CP	(3)
C	Archocentrus septemfasciatus AR, CP	(3)
C	Archocentrus spinosissimus AR, CP	(3)
C	Astatotilapia aeneocolor (2/08) VU	(1)
C	Astatotilapia barbarae EN	(1)
C	Astatotilapia brownae EN	(1)
C	Astatotilapia desfontainii (2/08) EN	(1)
C	Astatotilapia flaviijosephi VU	
C	Astatotilapia latifasciata	zebra obliquidens	CR/AR	(1)(3)
C	Astatotilapia piceata EN	(1)
C	Astatotilapia sp. â€˜dwarf bigeye scraperâ€™ CR	(1)
C	Astatotilapia sp. â€˜shovelmouthâ€™ EN	(1)
C	Astatotilapia velifer VU	(1)
C	Benitochromis nigrodorsalis (7/08) AR	(7)
C	Benitochromis ufermanni (7/08) AR	(7)
C	Chetia brevis	orange-fringed largemouth	VU	(1)
C	Cichlasoma istlanum AR	(3)
C	Copadichromis atripinnis VU	(1)
C	Enterochromis erythromaculatus (2/08) EN	(1)
C	Eretmodus cyanostictus	Tanganyika clown	NT	(1)
C	Haplochromis acidens VU	(1)
C	Haplochromis annectidens CR	(1)
C	Haplochromis cyaneus EN	(1)
C	Haplochromis flavus EN	(1)
C	Haplochromis guiarti CR	(1)
C	Haplochromis heusinkveldi CR	(1)
C	Haplochromis howesi CR	(1)
C	Haplochromis katavi	katavi mouthbrooder	VU	(1)
C	Haplochromis lividus EW	(1)
C	Haplochromis obliquidens EN	(1)
C	Haplochromis sp. â€˜rubyâ€™ (2/08) CR/AR	(1)(3)
C	Harpagochromis cavifrons (2/08) CR	(1)
C	Hemichromis cristatus	forest jewel cichlid	AR	(3)
C	Herichthys bartoni	Barton's cichlid	VU/AR	(1)(3)
C	Herichthys labridens (7/08) AR	(3)
C	Herichthys minckleyi VU	(1)
C	Hericythys steindachneri VU	(1)
C	Herichthys sp. â€˜Cazonesâ€™ (2/08) VU	(6)
C	Hoplotilapia retrodens EW/CD	(1)
C	Katrias katria	katria	AR	(1)(3)(4)
C	Konia dikume	dikume	VU	(1)
C	Konia eisentrauti	konye	VU	(1)
C	Labrochromis ishmaeli EW/CD	(1)
C	Lethrinops macracanthus EN	(1)
C	Lethrinops macrophthalmus VU	(1)
C	Lethrinops micrentodon EN	(1)
C	Lethrinops microdon EN	(1)
C	Lethrinops oculatus VU	(1)
C	Lethrinops stridae EN	(1)
C	Limbochromis robertsi (7/08) AR	(7)
C	Lipochromis cryptodon (2/08) EN	(1)
C	Lithochromis rubripinnis CR	(1)
C	Lithochromis rufus CR	(1)
C	Lithochromis xanthopteryx CR	(1)
C	Macropleurodus bicolor CR	(1)
C	Mbipia lutea EN	(1)
C	Myaka myaka	myaka, black clown	VU	(1)(3)
C	Neochromis gigas VU	(1)
C	Neochromis greenwoodi VU	(1)
C	Neochromis simotes CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis alcalicus EN	(1)
C	Oreochromis amphimelas EN	(1)
C	Oreochromis chungruruensis CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis hunteri	Lake Chala tilapia	CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis jipe	jipe tilapia	CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis karomo	karomo	CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis karongae EN	(1)
C	Oreochromis lidole EN	(1)
C	Oreochromis pangani CR	(1)
C	Oreochromis rukwaensis	Lake Rukwa tilapia	EN (2/08)	(1) (3)
C	Oreochromis squamipinnis EN	(1)
C	Oreochromis variabilis VU	(1) (3)
C	Paralabidochromis beadlei CR	(1)
C	Paralabidochromis chilotes (2/08) VU	(1)
C	Paralabidochromis chromogynos CR (2/08)	(1)
C	Paralabidochromis crassilabris VU	(1)
C	Paralabidochromis labiatus (2/08) NT	(1)
C	Paralabidochromis victoriae CR	(1)
C	Paratilapia sp. â€˜Andapaâ€™	Andapa large spot Paratilapia	EN	(4)(3)
C	Paratilapia sp. â€˜Betsihokaâ€™	Betsiboka small spot Paratilapia	EN	(4)
C	Paratilapia polleni	Marakely	VU	(1)(3)(4)
C	Paratilapia sp. â€˜Betsileo Highlandsâ€™	Flamanga	EN	(4)
C	Paratilapia sp. â€˜Southwestâ€™ CR	(4)(3)
C	Paratilapia typus Mananara large spot Paratilapia	VU (1)(3)
C	Paratilapia sp. â€˜East Coast small spotâ€™	fony	VU	(1)(3)
C	Paratilapia sp. nov. â€˜Vevembeâ€™ CR	(1)
C	Paretroplus damii 
damba, Filaopisaka	VU	(4)/(3)
C	Paretroplus sp. â€˜Dridrimenaâ€™	Dridrimena	VU	(4)(3)
C	Paretroplus maromandia 
VU	(4)(3)
C	Paretroplus cf. kieneri 
â€˜Sofia drainageâ€™ EN	(4)
C	Paretroplus kieneri 
Kotsovato	VU	(1)(4)(3)
C	Paretroplus dambabe	kotso	EN (1)(3)(4)
C	Paretroplus maculatus	damba Mipentina, spotted damba	CR (1)/(4)
C	Paretroplus menarambo	Pinstripe Damba	CR/CD	(1)(3)(4)
C	Paretroplus nourissati	lamena	EN	(1)(4)(3)
C	Paretroplus tsimoly	Tsimoly	VU (4)(3)
C	Paretroplus sp. 
nov. â€˜giant lamenaâ€™	lamenaba, Tsimolybe	VU	(1)(3)(4)
C	Paretroplus sp. 
â€˜Lake Amparihinandrinaâ€™ CR	(4)
C	Paretroplus polyactis	masoavotoaka	AR	(1)(4)(3)
C	Paretroplus sp. nov. â€˜Ventitryâ€™	Ventitry	VU	(1)(3)
C	Platytaeniodus degeni EW	(1)
C	Prognathochromis argenteus (2/08) CR	(1)
C	Prognathochromis bayoni (2/08) CR	(1)
C	Prognathochromis perrieri EW/CD	(1)(3)
C	Psammochromis aelocephalus (2/08) VU	(1)
C	Ptychochromis grandidieri	saroy	AR	(4)(3)
C	Ptychochromis inornatus EN	(1)(4)
C	Ptychochromis oligacanthus	tsipoy	AR	(4)(3)
C	Ptychochromis loisellei garaka	VU (4)(3)
C	Ptychochromis insolitus joba mena	CR	(3)(4)
C	Ptychochromis curvidens green garaka	VU	(4)
C	Ptychochromis makira DD	(1)(3)
C	Ptychochromis sp. â€˜Mananaraâ€™ AR	(4)(3)
C	Ptychochromis sp. â€˜Tarantsyâ€™	saro	AR	(4)(3)
C	Pundamilia igneopinnis	black and orange nyereri	EN	(1)
C	Pundamilia macrocephala EN	(1)
C	Pundamilia nyererei NT	(1)
C	Pungu maclareni	pungu	VU	(1)
C	Ptychochromoides betsileanus	fiapotsy	CR	(1)(4)
C	Ptychochromoides vondrozo CR (1)(4)(3)
C	Pyxichromis orthostoma EN/CD	(1)
C	Sarotherodon caroli VU	(1)(3)
C	Sarotherodon linnellii VU	(1)(3)
C	Sarotherodon lohbergeri VU	(1)(3)
C	Sarotherodon steinbachi VU	(1)(3)
C	Stomatepia mariae VU	(1)(3)
C	Stomatepia mongo VU	(1)(3)
C	Stomatepia pindu VU	(1)(3)
C	Thorichthys callolepis (2/08) VU	(6)
C	Tilapia â€˜jewelâ€™ VU	(1)
C	Tilapia â€˜little blackâ€™ VU	(1)
C	Tilapia â€˜yellow-greenâ€™ VU	(1)
C	Tilapia bakossiorum VU	(1)
C	Tilapia bemini VU	(1)
C	Tilapia bythobathes VU	(1)
C	Tilapia deckerti VU	(1)
C	Tilapia flava VU	(1)
C	Tilapia guinasana	otjikoto tilapia	NT	(1)(3)
C	Tilapia gutturosa VU	(1)
C	Tilapia imbriferna VU	(1)
C	Tilapia kottae VU	(1)
C	Tilapia snyderae VU	(1)
C	Tilapia spongotroktis VU	(1)
C	Tilapia thysi VU	(1)
C	Tristramella sacra CR	(1)
C	Xystichromis â€˜Kyoga flamebackâ€™ CR	(1)
C	Xystichromis nuchisquamulatus EN	(1)
C	Xystichromis phytophagus NT	(1)(3)
C	Xystichromis sp. â€˜Nawampasa redâ€™ AR	(3)
C	Yssichromis laprogramma (2/08) VU	(1)

Classification Abbreviations
AR = At Risk in Nature: (Dr. Paul V. Loiselle)
CD = Conservation Dependent: (i.e., the species is part of a conservation program, which, if ended, would
result in the fish being reclassified as â€œThreatenedâ€


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

This list is the record of fish in danger of extinction in their natural habitats. 
This list is also constructed of fish that CAN be housed in home aquariums, because there are many more TankBusters that would not be appropriate for the home aquarium.

The purpose of checking the list is to see if a species is on there that you keep. 
Then if there is you register with Claudia and become part of the program.
By being in the program you are part of a database that will help you and others locate these fish for further propagation.

For example:*C Haplochromis lividus EW (1)* has an *EW* designation.
This means that this fish is only alive in captivity. There are NO known wild species of the fish.
This is what makes this program so important, as many on the list are also on the verge of disappearing in the wild due to invasive game/food fish and loss of habitat.

It would be great to more people involved!
I personally keep a colony of *C Archocentrus nanoluteus VU, CP (3)* in a 75g. I received them from another program participant.


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

***Special note:***

It has been brought to my attention that people who are not familiar with the American Cichlid Association may not understand that this *ACA CARES Program* is an ACA member funded program. This means that the program is intended to be used by members of the *American Cichlid Association.*

Joining the *American Cichlid Association* helps the ACA continue to fund Conservation Programs and to release Grant monies for research thru the Guy D Jordan fund(research) and the Paul V Loiselle Fund(conservation). You also receive 6 printed magazines of high quality of the Buntbarsche Bulletin each year. Your support to the ACA will help cichlids in their home lands and hobbyists everywhere!

For more info on joining the ACA see here....
http://www.acaforum.com/membership.html

I highly encourage folks to look into the ACA and think about joining if you keep any of these cichlids, but furthermore for the love and obsession we share for our cichlids. Your support will be greatly appreciated and i look forward to your participation in this program, the community of the ACA, and hope to you see you all at the annual convention!(held this year in Cincinnati, OH)


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

truely a worthy endevour.


----------

